# Soft plastic color recipes



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Anyone on here make your own plastics? If so does anyone have a recipe for Gary Yamamoto baby bass color


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crappiezilla (May 21, 2013)

Go to caney creek and buy there baby bass color.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Ok thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

